# Excision of adnexal mass



## vkratzer (Aug 6, 2009)

Pt had a lap appy and adnexal mass was identified during procedure and was removed at the same operative session.  Not sure how to code the excision of mass.  Thinking 58662 would be appropriate but no sure.  Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks 

Vicky K


----------



## tjanz1418 (Aug 7, 2009)

58662 is what I would bill as well.


----------



## vkratzer (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you for your input.


----------

